# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm mua sắm khi du lịch Singapore - du lich singapore

## emhayngudi

*Bạn chỉ cần đi bộ đến các khu vực mua sắm tiêu biểu của Singapore để tự mình khám phá những gì có tại đây. Một điều chắc chắn là bạn sẽ không ra về tay không, mà thay vào đó là rất nhiều món đồ với giá phải chăng đi kèm nhiều quà tặng khuyến mãi. Hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần đi mua sắm cho tới khi kiệt sức.* 

*Tại Singapore, mọi mặt hàng đều có chương trình khuyến mãi quanh năm nhưng tiêu biểu nhất là Mùa Siêu Khuyến Mãi Great Singapore Sale.*
*
Mua gì, ở đâu?*

Dù sở thích của bạn là gì, chắc chắn ở Singapore có rất nhiều nơi sẽ thỏa mãn nhu cầu của bạn.

Ở Singapore, có các cửa hàng và trung tâm mua sắm phân chia theo từng thể loại hàng hóa dành cho các sở thích mua sắm riêng biệt. Theo cách này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng biết ngay nơi mình cần đến khi muốn tìm một món hàng cụ thể nào đó. Ví dụ đối với máy tính hoặc hàng điện tử, bạn sẽ tìm thấy đủ loại mặt hàng ở Sim Lim Square hoặc Funan Digital Mall. Nếu muốn chọn cho mình một cuốn sách hay, bạn có thể ghé thăm nhiều hiệu sách như Borders hay Kinokuniya.

Điều đáng ngạc nhiên là mỗi trung tâm đều đem lại những trải nghiệm mua sắm độc đáo, và tạo cơ hội cho bạn thỏa thích dạo quanh kiếm tìm bất cứ thứ gì bạn muốn. Đừng quên dành thời gian ghé thăm các trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng tại Singapore như Ngee Ann City, ION Orchard và VivoCity .

Để tìm hiểu xu hướng thời trang mới nhất, bạn có thể tới các trung tâm mua sắm dọc Đại lộ Orchard – khu trung tâm mua sắm chính của Singapore. Nhưng nếu bạn yêu thích các món đồ lưu niệm hay thủ công đậm chất văn hóa, khu Kampong Glam, Khu Tiểu Ấn và Chinatown là những địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn lựa chọn. Ở đây bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm đặc trưng của từng dân tộc, trang sức, quần áo vải vóc, đồ cổ và nhiều hàng hóa khác vô cùng đa dạng.


*Giờ mua sắm*

Một số cửa hàng bách hóa và một vài cửa hiệu nhỏ hơn mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10g đến khoảng 21g, hoặc thậm chí đến 10 tiếng. Trung tâm mua sắm Mustafa ở khu Tiểu Ấn là cửa hàng bách hóa duy nhất ở Singapore mở cửa 24 giờ mỗi ngày.

*Giá cả và Mặc cả*

Những tờ báo địa phương thường đưa tin rất nhanh về tình hình giá cả và những chương trình khuyến mãi mới nhất. Bạn có thể dành chút ít thời gian để đọc lướt và so sánh giá cả trước khi mua hàng.

Ở các cửa hàng bách hóa, tất cả các món hàng đều có bảng niêm yết giá với giá cố định. Nhiều cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ cũng niêm yết giá nhưng thường có thể linh động nếu bạn có yêu cầu giảm giá. Hãy yêu cầu người bán lẻ ra giá “thấp nhất”, sau đó bạn mặc cả cho đến khi hai bên đi đến giá thỏa thuận.


*Thẻ tín dụng/Thẻ thanh toán*

Hầu hết các cửa hàng đều chấp nhận những thẻ tín dụng và thẻ thanh toán quốc tế chính. Nếu bạn gặp cửa hàng nào đòi tính thêm khoản phụ thu, hãy liên hệ với văn phòng của công ty thẻ thanh toán có liên quan tại địa phương để kịp thời chấn chỉnh những việc làm sai trái.

*Tiền tệ
*
Đối với ngân phiếu du lịch và những vấn đề tài chính khác, hãy liên hệ với những ngân hàng thường hoạt động từ 9g30 đến 15g30, từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu, và từ 9g30 đến 11g30 vào những ngày thứ Bảy. Để thuận tiện hơn, các máy rút tiền tự động được lắp đặt một cách tiện lợi tại các ngân hàng và hầu hết các trung tâm mua sắm và phục vụ 24/24.

Bạn có thể đổi ngoại tệ tại các ngân hàng, khách sạn và bất cứ nơi nào có trưng bảng hiệu “Quầy đổi tiền hợp pháp” (Licensed Money Changer).

*Biên nhận và các chính sách trả đổi hàng*

Tất cả các cửa hàng bách hóa và các cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ đều cung cấp phiếu thanh toán hoặc biên nhận khi mua bán. Bạn đừng ngại yêu cầu người bán hàng cung cấp biên nhận nếu họ lờ đi.  Hãy kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng mọi chi tiết ghi trên biên nhận.

Những cửa hàng lớn hơn và các cửa hàng bách hóa sẽ đổi hàng hóa nếu được trả lại trong tình trạng tốt như ban đầu. Tuy nhiên, việc trả lại hàng hóa thường chỉ được chấp nhận trong một số ngày nhất định (thường là 3 ngày) kể từ ngày mua, và phải trình hóa đơn thanh toán. Những cửa hàng nhỏ hơn thường không dễ dãi cho lắm, vì thế bạn hãy kiểm tra hàng hóa kỹ lưỡng cũng như phương thức trả lại hàng trước khi mua hàng. Nếu bạn chưa quyết định mua hàng trong một cửa hàng bách hóa và muốn dành thời gian để xem xét thêm, bạn có thể yêu cầu nhân viên bán hàng để dành món hàng đó cho mình. Hàng hóa chỉ có thể để dành tối đa trong 3 ngày.

*Hoàn thuế và Điều kiện để được hoàn thuế*

Tại Singapore hiện áp dụng Thuế Hàng Hóa và Dịch Vụ (Goods and Services Tax - GTS) ở mức 7% nếu mua hàng hóa tại Singapore từ những cửa hiệu bán lẻ tham gia chương trình. Với điều kiện, bạn vận chuyển hàng hóa ra khỏi Singapore qua Sân Bay Quốc Tế Changi (Changi International Airport) hoặc Sân Bay Seletar (Seletar Airport) trong vòng 2 tháng kể từ ngày mua hàng.

Để được miễn thuế sau khi mua sắm ở Singapore, bạn cần lưu ý phải mua hàng ở những cửa hàng có biểu tượng “MUA HÀNG MIỄN THUẾ” (TAX FREE SHOPPING) và:

- Chi tiêu tối thiểu 100 đôla Sing tại bất kỳ điểm bán lẻ nào là hội viện của Global Refund.

-  Xuất trình passport cho người bán lẻ để nhận được phiếu hoàn thuế (Global Refund Cheque).

-  Đem phiếu hoàn thuế đến xác nhận tại quầy Hải quan Singapore tại Terminal 1 hoặc 2 ở phi trường Changi để làm bằng chứng xuất khẩu hàng hóa. Những món hàng đã mua, cùng với các biên nhận và phiếu hoàn thuế phải được xuất trình để xác minh.

- Bạn có thể yêu cầu chi trả tiền hoàn thuế bằng tiền mặt, thẻ tín dụng, ngân phiếu hoặc Phiếu mua sắm miễn phí tại phi trường (Airport Shopping Vouchers) ở các Quầy hoàn thuế (Global Refund counter) tại sân bay. Bạn phải chịu một khoản phí phụ thu trên tổng số tiền được hoàn lại.

- Bạn cũng có thể ghé đến bất kỳ trung tâm trung tâm chi trả tiền hoàn thuế bằng tiền mặt nào trong thành phố để làm thủ tục kê khai thuế ngay sau khi mua hàng. Tiền hoàn thuế được thanh toán bằng đôla Singapore và được giới hạn đến mức tối đa là $500 trên mỗi du khách.






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore* - *du lich singapore*

----------


## andynguyen

Lần trước sang đây đưa bà xã đi Shop quá trời...

----------

